# Finding a Web Development Internship



## mooz (Jan 8, 2014)

Hi,

I am a Computer Science student (final year) from the Netherlands who is looking for an internship as a Web Developer in Mexico City.

My knowledge of the Spanish Language is low, I am planning to follow a Spanish Language course at my university but my knowledge will still be basic after this course.
I was wondering if there are any useful websites available to find an internship in Mexico City, I would also greatly appreciate any tips or other useful information.

Gracias!

Ivor


----------

